# Looking for Sonotube in Michigan



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm trying to source LARGE diameter Sonotube (Think 3 - 5') in Southeaster Michigan. Any of my fellow Michiganders have any preferred sources?


----------



## Footer (Jun 29, 2010)

Call your local lumber yard. Most lumber yards sell sonotube. Most only stock common sizes use to build houses. If you need larger, they can special order it for you for usually no charge. Shipping will bite you if you order it from someone not in your area.


----------



## kicknargel (Jul 1, 2010)

Here in Denver I often go to White Cap Supply. If you have them there, give 'em a try.


----------



## pjveltri (Jul 20, 2011)

I just graduated from MSU and everywhere we used to get our sonotube from has stopped selling it. You have to look at places that sell it for its real use, namely, having concrete poured into it. I think we ended up having to go to Grand Rapids or Albion in order to actually get some, but seeing as you are in the metro detroit area you may have some better luck! If you did find some can you please post where you got it from. Would love to find out where I can get some close by!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 20, 2011)

pjveltri, I started this thread a year ago, however, we did end up purchasing 2'6" diameter sonotube from Boomer Construction Materials, Inc. It's not cheap, each 8 foot section was a few hundred dollars.


----------

